# Haunted Pharaoh's tomb music?



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Nox Arcana's Necronomicon has an Egyptian sound to it- http://noxarcana.com/necronomicon.html
CDbaby has samples of each you can listen to, but Nox's site is a little cheaper unless you download it ( from CDBaby). http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/noxarcana2 

Or are you looking for more of just sound effects...?


----------



## ColenJacksdad (Aug 24, 2010)

Dark lord said:


> Nox Arcana's Necronomicon has an Egyptian sound to it- http://noxarcana.com/necronomicon.html
> CDbaby has samples of each you can listen to, but Nox's site is a little cheaper unless you download it ( from CDBaby). http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/noxarcana2
> 
> Or are you looking for more of just sound effects...?


Thanks! I found a couple of tracks that sound pretty good. 




And




I also played them both at the same time. I think that is the ticket.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

o/~ *KING RAAAAAAAAAAAAAMSSSSSSEEES* _(the man in gauze, the man in gauze)_


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Nox Arcana have great themed cd's, they usually have something that will fit what you need  
I'll dig up some mixes i made with different incantations & sound effects that might work for you, now I know what you are looking for, have a few mixes that i think you'll like...


----------



## ColenJacksdad (Aug 24, 2010)

Dark lord said:


> Nox Arcana have great themed cd's, they usually have something that will fit what you need
> I'll dig up some mixes i made with different incantations & sound effects that might work for you, now I know what you are looking for, have a few mixes that i think you'll like...


That would be great! 
Thanks!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

I think this could sound pretty cool:

http://www.mediafire.com/?cpavllpwqs47sb1


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

wow I love that one repo!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Xane said:


> o/~ *KING RAAAAAAAAAAAAAMSSSSSSEEES* _(the man in gauze, the man in gauze)_
> 
> YouTube - King Ramses


haha Xane. I HATED this episode because that song would get stuck in my head ALL DAY! 
"KING RAAAAAAAAAAAAAMSSSSSSEEES (the man in gauze, the man in gauze" X3 rinse and repeat! LOL. 
.
.
I also loath the episode with "Doc Gerbil!"


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

kittyvibe said:


> wow I love that one repo!


Haha I know, right?? I listen to it a lot on my iPod because it makes me feel like I'm back at Disneyland (I know, I'm a dork, lol)


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

repo_man said:


> Haha I know, right?? I listen to it a lot on my iPod because it makes me feel like I'm back at Disneyland (I know, I'm a dork, lol)


Ugh, apparently loved it but file is gone and no info lusted as to what it was  Doing egyptian theme and i need good songs


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

It was this


----------

